# recovering



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

During the day iam almost fine 
at night i feel far from my self no dr both day and night only off and on with dp 
any body any clues what is that


----------



## KanMan#2 (Feb 4, 2016)

I feel that too some days. It sucks. I continue to try not to pay attention to it and try to go do some activity at night rather than being at home. IDK what it is either. I feel for you tho.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

opti said:


> During the day iam almost fine
> at night i feel far from my self no dr both day and night only off and on with dp
> any body any clues what is that


Deep inside you there's something about the nighttime you don't like, and that fear is triggering your dp state.

Do you feel safe at night?


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Zed i do not recall any thing regarding nights


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Kanman thanks for leting me know this


----------

